# Mississippi On-Road



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

This may work a little better on this forum.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

just got you're message about the new thread...... found it! :thumbsup:


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

sent you a pm Barry....

Yea I had a blast Saturday! Terry and Barry kept helping me with small setup changes and BAM! The last run I made (at 10:00 p.m. Ha!), I was glued to the track like I was on a monorail. I was running a brushless system (Novak 6.5). This onroad is fun. Might be pretty scary with 9 other cars on the track at the same time. Hope more start showing up. I do not mind the heat any at all. The only thing about it being hot right now is that if you wait for it to cool off, then there will be ice on the ground 2 weeks after the heat waves end!!! Better come and enjoy it while you can or you will be waiting for it to warm up.....


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

I have 3 new AMB PT, so let me know if any of you want them.... I'm asking for what I paid... 80.00 each...

Ok, I will move here also....


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey, got your pm.
Do you have the new'r car?


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Do you have the new'r car?



newer? not sure which one you are talking about. tried to call but you didnt answer. call me if you want


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Where is the best (and cheapest) place to get Take Off premounted tires at? Don't want to pay $40 at Hobby Town when every body says you can get them for $35. Hope yall have fun tomorrow while I'm working!!! Drove mine in the driveway today just to have a little fun.

Oh yea, Blake and I are ready to get another TC4 roller with some tires and a body. Bret said he had a maxed out TC4 (with a bunch of hoppups) for $200 last Saturday at Xtreme, but I'd like to find a cheaper one if I can. Let me know.


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey, just found the Take Offs at Stormer Hobbies http://www.stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/searchpn.pl?dterm=&dterm3=&pn=&mterm=Take+Off+Tires&oterm=&

$34


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

i think they are around that price at Ed's also. Sam should have some, or have some coming around that smae price also.... i think. i hope that is.... i need about 2 sets before the memphis race aug 5/6


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Yep, I need 22s 27s and 32s....

What do you think... A set per heat? LOL!!!!! I know I will have new on for the first heat....


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

What's the scoop on this Memphis race? How far, how much, reasonable rates at hotels nearby, web site address? What are yall running? Indoor or outdoor? How many vehicles are yall all taking up there?


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

How many of yall are planning on going to Alabama and how many are going to Xtreme this next weekend? Me and Blake are wanting to race (or practice) this coming weekend. Gonna get another car this week.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Beat the Heat is a 2 day event in Memphis, Aug 5 and 6, racing starts on Saturday at 1:00pm... Track opens around 8 or 9 am for patice..

Here is the link: http://www.msra-racing.com/

Here is the link about all the talk about the race...:
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=100671

Hotels. I think they have a Red Roof in for about 40 to 60 per night... I will be going Friday afternoon, good night sleep and at the track by 8:00am.

This race is becoming a big race in the RC world.. a great group of people runing it and track they are running on is the nitro track so it is big... and I'm mean big.... 

Let me know if I do not answer all your questions....


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

I have only know if Bates and I going to Bham... But I think Wilson is a maybe and so would Terry... This is only a Saturday race. But... Currently the weather channel is calling for 60% rain next Saturday in Bham.... So we may be at Xtreme....


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

What compound tire do yall think will be most benificial at Memphis? Will one set last all weekend or is this an obsurd question? I still don't know how long these things last. If we go, it will strictly be for fun. So consider that in your reply about tires. I'm going to order Blake a set of 27's. I have 1 new set of 32's for me. What others (if any) would I need for practice and racing?


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Depends.... Yes a set should last all weekend of CS tires... But you will be quicker if you put a new set on after say 4 runs... But like you said, it is for fun... so one set should last...

Now to answer the other part of your quesiton.... CS27 to CS32 for Stock, CS22 to CS27 for 19T and mod. Mod, you will good to get 4 runs out of the because of the speed and temp of the track...

Remember this is a nitro layout, so it will be big and high speed. And with speed, tires will wear faster.... I'm running both Stock and 19T. I'm taking two new sets of CS22, CS27 and CS32, only because I do not know what the track temp will be like. Also they have a Hobby Town with in 10mins of the track so if I need more, I will go get them... Warning with the CS22, they could get hot on you half way in the race and go away... 

19T and Mod will take every bit of 22 and 27 to run... so to which one, will depend on the track temp, and your setup... 

Sorry for the long answer, that goes around in a circle... but it is the best I can tell you at this point.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

NitroStar said:


> What compound tire do yall think will be most benificial at Memphis? Will one set last all weekend or is this an obsurd question? I still don't know how long these things last. If we go, it will strictly be for fun. So consider that in your reply about tires. I'm going to order Blake a set of 27's. I have 1 new set of 32's for me. What others (if any) would I need for practice and racing?



They race on a parking lot that they set the track up on. 27s and 32s will work, the 32 for hotter temps on pavement. I usually take a set of 27s and 22s (new or very little run) and I have a set of 32s that i use now and then. A set of tires will last all weekend but this track is new to us. They are racing at the nitro track which is larger that the electric track and as far ia i know, none of us have raced it. So not real sure what to expect. But in reallity, a set of tires will make it.

And you and Blake really do need to make this race if you can. The Memphis group are a great bunch to race/hangout with and some really good racing also. Also, you will suprised at how much you can learn by racing with other people rather than the same ones all of the time. Different layouts, pavement and racers make you make changes that you normally wouldnt make. This helps you to learn more about the car/ setup and will help you get faster. Even though i got my butt kicked at the Snowbirds, I learned a ton. Too bad it hasnt made me faster though! :tongue: 

Mark


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

If you are going to run Stock or 19T you will not be able to use your Brushless.. But Mod you could...

Also, I know you are a fellow LIPO lover like me.... but LiPos are not allowed at the race.. I'm sure you use them up to race time... But 4200's are legal...

Stock is limited to 27T with locked timing motor. My Pick: CO27, CO27 or CO27... I have monstor you could use... and maybe a C027, I only have two of this these.
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXLXT7&P=7

19T is limited to 19T with locked timing motor. My Pick: Komodo Dragon, Komodo Dragon or Komodo Dragon
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMDY7&P=7
I have a Reedy 19T and Chameleon 2 that you could use... The Reedy will need new brushes after every 2 runs, and the comm turned every time you run it... It eats brushes....


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

One more thing. There will be enough people from Jackson there that if you need to borrow something, you can get it. I know most of us have extra tires that could be run for practice or whatever. Heck, lasttime we went up there and raced, all of my motors were not enough so i borrowed one from Terry. That's the good thing about us all going to a race together...... if one needs something one of the others will loan it.

And i only signed up for 19T....... still thinking about running stock too but prob. won't. I have a CO27 that you could run.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

NitroStar said:


> What's the scoop on this Memphis race? reasonable rates at hotels nearby, QUOTE]
> 
> All of these are within 3 miles of the track.
> 
> ...


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Rainey said:


> One more thing. There will be enough people from Jackson there that if you need to borrow something, you can get it. I know most of us have extra tires that could be run for practice or whatever. Heck, lasttime we went up there and raced, all of my motors were not enough so i borrowed one from Terry. That's the good thing about us all going to a race together...... if one needs something one of the others will loan it.
> 
> And i only signed up for 19T....... still thinking about running stock too but prob. won't. I have a CO27 that you could run.


And the support equipment... Lathe, setup board... and Wilson to drive us around... LOL!!! (I'm not sure if Terry and Wilson are going....)


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

I sure appreciate all the information. I met Mike and D at Georgetown and bought another TC4. So that gets my money I had for a Personal Transponder, but at least Blake and I both have a car now. I'm waiting on a few things to come in from Stormer hobbies today so I can finish "refreshing" the car I just bought. Both diffs needed work and the locknut on the front one is stripped. Had a 64 pitch spur on it and I don't use those. 

Now, about this weekend. Is there going to be any practicing up at Xtreme this this weekend? If not, we are going to the church and blow the parking lot off and then burn up some tires. Keep me posted.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

They will run Xtreme just about every weekend, weather permitting. About the only time they wont will be if everyone is out of town. Best bet would be to call Terry and make sure before you make the trip.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Rainey said:


> They will run Xtreme just about every weekend, weather permitting. About the only time they wont will be if everyone is out of town. Best bet would be to call Terry and make sure before you make the trip.


Terry is not going to Bham, so call him... I'm pretty sure they will have the track up. Bates and I are the only ones that are going to Bham that I know of...


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok, thanks. Finally got both of our cars up and running good. Ain't much fun in the driveway though Ha! Ha!


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

One week to BTH.... I hope you are ready.... I am... just picked up my lot of tires....


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Check out the currently entry list for BTH:
http://www.msra-racing.com/bth06entry.html

53, if I'm counting correctly, but this is no reflection of the real number that will be at the race...


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

is this the race there at hobby town or the one at the fairgrounds cause i know they have a charity race at the fair grounds


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

If it ain't raining, Blake and I are coming to Xtreme Saturday. Rainey, are you going to be there?


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

choppinwood said:


> is this the race there at hobby town or the one at the fairgrounds cause i know they have a charity race at the fair grounds


Neither, it is at the Nitro on-road track and the track is BIG... It is at Midsouth Hobbies.

Here is the link to the info on it: http://www.msra-racing.com/2006bth/bth06_flyer1.pdf

It will be a great time, and I know some people from Jackson are going.. I will be there for sure....


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, I ain't gonna be able to swing it. My appetite (RC racing) is bigger than my belly (wallet)  !!! I hope there will be a few cars at Xtreme tomorrow. Trey wanted me to come to Small Cars and race Mod truck and buggy and Touring Car. That would be $50 entry fee for me and Blake :freak: ! Hey Rainey, if you are going to be at Xtreme tomorrow, let me know. Try to get a couple more to come too. Terry said to call him before Blake and I head out to see what the weather is doing.


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

yeah i lived in memphis a couple years this is the one in whitehaven i think it is just off summer ave. oh yeah i bought an on road car today cause everybody is goin on road...(stay with the flock) i guess nobody wants to race off road anymore


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Joe ( and Blake) Sorry.... was going to go to Xtreme today but got a late start on yard work (slept late) and when i did get cutting, it slung a rod out of the engine on my rider. Soooo.. had to borrow a push.... not self-propelled.... and had to finish with that. Reminded me of the "ole days" when you didnt have the nicer mowers....... and it SUCKED!!! LOL Finally got finished at 4:30 and by the time i cleaned up.. loaded up....and recovered, it would be too late.


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, you didn't know this at the time, but the first cars hit the track at 7:30  ! Blake and I left at 12:00 and there were still people running on the track :drunk: .We had sooooo much fun racing on the track and talking with everyone. Blake really liked running his touring car. There wound up to be a large crowd there. It was cool.
There are a few things that need to happen in my opinion though. I will PM my opinions to a couple people.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

I hear ya... boy do I know what are talking about... Jackson is a funny little group... It's enough to make me quit R/C, thank god I travel to other locations for racing...

I'm sure something will break next week. A lot of key factures are hitting next week. 

I will be sure to bring up your list, to the powers, and I'm very sure that Terry and I will be in the same boat, and we will make it clear we are not alone in this boat.


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks again for the use of the PT's Barry  . 

Blake ran 10 battery packs in his car. I used 1 regular NiMh batt and my one Max Amps 8000 mah battery and ran at least as many times as he did. Just kept topping it off while we were shooting the bull and ran 9 times without it even getting close to halfway discharged :freak: ! Blake wants one now  .


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

I know... LIPO.... It is the only way to go...


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

bvoltz said:


> I'm sure something will break next week. A lot of key factures are hitting next week.
> 
> I will be sure to bring up your list, to the powers, and I'm very sure that Terry and I will be in the same boat, and we will make it clear we are not alone in this boat.



Am i missing something here? like maybe the "boat" ?


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

The boat is the general disappointment with the speed that things are happening. I have a lot to say about this, but I'm pretty sure my comments will not go over well with some people. Just let me say this, we need to get racing going and it needs to be now. Not a lack of racers, but a lack of faculties.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

and i completely agree. Like i have said, we have not had a "race" in months. Now i dont mind going to Xtreme and helping get things going, but i would like to actually race some too. I found out yesterday that the one step that is needed to make the scoring system work was learned this past weekend. That is good news, because I had no idea as to why it wouldnt work since i have never fooled around with the system. With that (scoring issues) behind us, maybe things will get going now. I am willing to help all i can to get this kicked-off and get on-road back racing like it use to be or even better than before. And i am happy to see "new" racers ( to onroad) joining in.... i (we) have told them that it was a blast but to finally get some out and try it was the best thing that could happen. And we also need to work on getting the current and past racers to show up and run.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that we will have a full race the weekend after BTH (this weekend). I know a few us going to the event so that will take away from getting a race going at Xtreme... Terry is not for sure if he is going to BTH or not... The lights and driver stand is another issue that needs to get solved and quickly... But I think it is one in the same....

The bottomline, we can talk all we want, but they need to start doing... not talking about what they are going to do...


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

alright i finally picked up a tc3 but it was a carpet car. it should be in tommorow and i know i will need some advice getting the basic setup. so here are the specs i know so far. it is a FT tc3 with an after market graphite chassis i ordered a pair of 32's to go on it and it will come with some foams. i will give you all more info when i get it in my hands and i will drop by xtreme this weekend. this is my first (real) shot at on road. i had some pan cars with modifieds i used to make speed passes down my street with.


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

are there any issues with the tc3 that i need to address to make it perform similar to the tc4 or is there a big difference


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Your man is Terry, he had his TC3 dialed. I think he will be at Xtreme this weekend on Sat. A number of us are heading out to run BTH this weekend..


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Barry, I saw in RC Car Action Magazine where you are currently 7th in the Virtual RC Racing Series right now. Way to go!!! I can go pretty fast but not quiet fast enough to do much online. I KNOW you are fast to be 7th out of no telling how many racers. All I have is the demo tracks. I'll keep checking on it.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

My question is........... now that we have Joe (and blake) hooked on touring cars, how long will it take for Tommy (B4) to show up and get hooked also?  


Mark :wave:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Has anyone else seen or heard about the new belt drive car from AE? Only a couple prototypes have been seen at the big races.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

they are still testing from what i have seen. Got a new copy of Xtreme RC and Barry Baker was using it and really likes it. No date as to when it will be released. An d I know it's killing Terry and Barry that they went to a BELT system instead of a shaft! 
And before it gets started........ No Barry... i'm not tying to get anything started. Just kidding!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks... I'm now tied for 5... It is fun and I'm really enjoying this series, it does not cost to run the series, but you have to purchase the tracks... I really think this program VRC is helping me with real on track skills... I can get time on the track with out all the headache of going to the track ever day...


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

hey how did beat the heat go this weekend?


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Very Good.. It is a first rate event. Bates got 3rd in 19T, which is really good after spending some time under the weather because of the heat on Friday... He missed the first round of heats because of it..

The track had a 750 run line, with a great balance between open and tight, for both elec. and gas. It was big... we run 15 car per heat, until the mains and we had plenty of room on the track to run up to 20 cars per heat. This was a great idea. Mod Elec. was 1 second per lap faster then nitro.

Here are the results: http://www.msra-racing.com/2006results/08-06-2006/bth2006.html


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

I hope yall are ready to rip this coming weekend! Glad yall had fun.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

This weekend... I will be there.... I'm ready to go... I have alot to figure out... I plan not running stock for awhile, I got to get my 19T car working... I had alot of problems with the car, power on spin out, and it was bad... but I got most if worked about by the time the mains ran. I also received sportsmanship of the event award, for not killing the turn marshal :drunk: , in my 19T B main run...

Anyway, we are tring to get a one day event on the same track going around Nov 4, no prizes, just a nice big track with a good group of people. The track had a 750 run line, it was big... It sounds like a lot of people are up for this "BCR" Big Chill Race. 19T, Mod, Nitro Sportsman, Nitro expert and Mini, this was the purposed line up for the classes... More to come...


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

On Saturday, we will have media coverage of R/C racing... So tell everyone to be there....


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

sorry i have to work till 5 just gotta new car so i gotta pay for it


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok, but we do not start until 6:00pm....


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Make sure that same guy is there early that figured out how to make the computer run the heats and main. Don't want to start running heats at 10:30 p.m. :freak:  . I had a blast though. Blake and I ran enough to smoke 4 good motors :drunk: . :hat: !


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

sweet i'll try an be there hey Loe trey gotta mamba max 7700


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

Joe not Loe i gotta have one thats what i been waitin for ...... can't wait to double pack it in the tc3 i'm sure it will come apart but it will be fast when it does


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

well a couple of my buddies got the mamba systems put em in tc4s and they are fast one of them fried after 2 packs through it though


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

******* Updated 8/15/06 *******

We ARE going to have a race going in Jackson, MS.   

Name: Big Chill (Thanks to the guys in Memphis for this name)

Dates: Nov 3, 4 and 5, parking lot, on-road only.

Classes:
1. Stock Sedan - Touring Body, Rubber Tire, Timing is locked, 27T motors and
the Novka 13.5 Brushless motor are legal.
2. Tamiya Mini - Tamiya TCS rules (See Tamyia TCS Rules, not ROAR)
3. 19T Electric Sedan - Touring Body, Rubber Tire, Timing is locked.
4. Nitro Sportsman Sedan - .12 or RTR type, .15, Foam Tires
5. Electric Mod Sedan - Touring Bodies, Brush or Brushless, Rubber Tire, and
Lipos are allowed.
6. Nitro Expert Sedan - .12 only, Touring Body, Foam Tires

** Cars will be weighed and need to meet ROAR rules for weight.

Friday - track open for practice after 10:00am
Saturday - Qualifiers start at 11:00am (3 qualifiers)
Sunday - Mains Start at 11:00am

Qualifier 1 and 2 will be up to 15 cars per heat resort after each heat. 
The 3rd qualifier and Mains are 10 cars per heat.
1 main

Electric - 5 mins for each heat
Nitro - 5 mins for the qualifiers, Sportsman 30 min main, Expert 1 hour main.

We will have trophies to hand out for 1st, 2nd, 3rd and TQ, plus we will have a trophy girl(s) :tongue: 

I also need help with the following (I'm not a known person in the hobby).
- Contact manufacturers to ask for support for this race. I would like to have some door prizes for the people. 

The race track will be around 18 second per lap with 19T motor size. So a good mix for both Elec and Nitro.

My goal is to have a fun race, and I hope to make the Memphis group proud, big shoes to fill... 

If you are planning on coming to the race, please let me know, so I can start a list of people and classes.

As we will have the computer system setup for Friday, you will get your times if you have a PT in your car.

I also have a link at: http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2570391#post2570391


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

choppinwood said:


> Joe not Loe i gotta have one thats what i been waitin for ...... can't wait to double pack it in the tc3 i'm sure it will come apart but it will be fast when it does


Well, I've ran the Sphere/Neo One 3 Star combo and Blake and I both have been running the Novak GTB/Velociti 6.5 combo. The 3 Star kept getting too hot, and the rotor finally came apart. But, the Velociti 6.5 is running very well. In a B4, XXXT, or a TC4. It doesn't get over 160* (even in the touring car). I think if you run anything from a 6.5 or slower (which my 6.5 runs like a 9 turn with more torque according to David Bates), then you have a LOT less temp problems. I run a Max Amps 8000 mah LiPo with it which made the Neo 3 star get too hot, but the Velociti 6.5 does not. I imagine if I had the 5.5 that it would get way hotter, but I can't imagine wanting something any faster unless you race on something with a straitaway that is over 150 feet. I have to let off the gas and apply slight brakes halfway down the strait at Xtreme and I think it is 125 feet. I'm sticking with Novak until more upgrade for all brushless motors come out. Novak is already coming out with a sintered nickel plated rotor for the Velociti line and Reedy is upgrading thier rotors to some one piece rotor, but I have yet to see them for sale. Supposed to stand up to heat WAY better.

Barry, me and Blake will plan on being there for the "Big Chill". *Modified Sedan  * only!


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

i still may pick up a mamba max for offroad its very tunable yes it is too much power ... but i don't belive there is such a thing only use what the track can handle plus i want it to bash with i could make speed passes all day Trey and Kevin showed me one in a touring car the other day and it was too much for the cars the tires came apart on first attempt still they run brushed or brushless


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

Joe ,Blake ,i hope yall had a safe ride home I had a ball tonight and i am hooked , i will be back . i like running stock for now though, till i get my set ups figured out its one thing to get terry to tell me the set up. i need to understand what each and every tweak does before i go to mod that way i can set it up for the track and power combination . if i am talkin crazy it's cause it's past my bedtime night all


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

We had another good night of racing, 3 heats and a main. Next week the drivers Stand will be at the track and we should kick off racing at 6:00pm.

The Nov. 4 event is coming along very nicely and we should have a great race. More details to come.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

I have updated info on Page 5 about the November race in Jackson....

More to come...


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

I like the rules. Guidelines by ROAR but allowing new technology like ROAR "encourages" us to do. Ask them for yourself guys. Not EXACT quote but, " If a local track denies a racer voted change then let us know. You can't have new rules if there is no experimentation on the local level. We encourage local tracks to vote on and run new equipment." 
Boy, I have never heard that around Mississippi guys and track owners! You try and get new stuff allowed around here and it's "Nope, that's not ROAR legal. We're not gonna do that!" This mentality is and has always been BACKWARDS around here. 

We have been running "watch ya brung" at Xtreme and I heard a little complaining about how fast some were going with all the LiPos and brushless(which is not illigal anyhow), but now every one is running faster stuff and liking it. But there were actually smart racers saying that they were not ready for the mod stuff. So, that is the ones that will make up the "stock class" which I think we will agree on allowing the new Novak 13.5 brushless to run with them also. These positive attitudes just might make a difference around here. 

JOE STALANS


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Now don't think i'm taking anyone's side but.....

I do remember last year at ROAR regionals at Ed's, the topic of battery size did come up. Some had 3800s and some didn't. At that time, ROAR had not approved the 3800s and Ed said that no one could run them. We discussed it before the races started and most everyone was ok with those that had 3800s could run them but Ed stated that if that had been brought up before raceday... an amendment to the rules (ROAR's) could have been made to allow them. Thi could (would) have been noted before race day and allowed those that didn't have any 3800s the chance to get/borrow some to run. It's not that they dont want you to use "new" products.... it's just too much of a hassle to get it approved. For an example... I have some 4200s that i run but are not "legal" by ROAR yet and if I want to run them at the regional at the end of Sept and SCU, I (we who have them ) need to start pushing for it now and not right before or on race day.

But I have no problem with lipo, brushless or whatever..... I JUST WANT TO RACE!! :tongue: 

Mark


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Mark are any of you guys going to run at SCU in the Offroad regionals in a few weeks. Brent (Last years 1/8 Buggy Champ) and I are going to make the trip over and run. He is going to run 1/8 Buggy and Stock Truck and I am going to run Truggy and Stock Truck. I was just wondering if any of you guys were going to race. I have not talked to any of those guys in a while. I sure wish that BR was still open for racing. That trip that Tommy, Josh and I took that time was fun. LMK guys. Also guys we have our offroad back up and running. We are going to plan a big offroad race with CASH 1th place payout VERY soon.

Michael Lake
Hobbyraceway.com
[email protected]


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

What's up Lake! I am not sure but my guess would be that most of the guys around here will prob run it. Everyone usually shows up for the bigger races. Racing around here has been kinda "screwy" lately. We now have 4 hobby shops and another off-road track ( almost finished) and another about to be built. So pleople are stretched kinda thin and with the heat.... most are waiting for cooler weather. But im pretty sure they will run at SCU for the regionals. Glad to hear ya'll are coming over. I hate we cant get together more often like the old days. I usually got my butt handed to me at Redstick but the other stuff that went on more than made up for that! 

"Hey Josh..... don't stick it into the pipe in the first turn!" 
"hey Josh..... be careful in the first turn.... dont stick the pipe!"

and then what did he do?

BLAM! stuck it! HAHAHAHAHA


Mark


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

I know I will be there running the Regional, both off-road and on-road. I plan on attending the on-road elec. nationals next year (someone has to be at the back of the pack...;-) ). I'm sure everyone will turn up or out... Like Mike said, it is a bit screwy around here right now, and the heat.. 

Is anyone going to make a move to ask Ed to approve 4200s for the Regionals? You mite want to include Lipos (for the hell of it) and the BL 13.5 stock motor...

I know for the Big Chill, 4200s will be allowed, and you see we already said ok to BL in Stock the 13.5 motor, and Lipo in mod. I would like to allow Lipo in all classes, but to many people voted that one out. But ok, so we asked... This is a race put on by racers for racers... so it should be interesting how many show up and how it all works out. I think it may change the thinking a bit...


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

bvoltz said:


> Is anyone going to make a move to ask Ed to approve 4200s for the Regionals? You mite want to include Lipos (for the hell of it) and the BL 13.5 stock motor...


There should be a vote by the racers to allow new rules, not just one person (track owner). At least so the track owner knows how many racers want or do not want a new local rule. But I guess if you take a vote without trying to get ahold of all your racers and 3 people are their, then, whatever. A track should have everyone's phone number and e-mail for things like this.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Above Rainey tells how Ed requires or likes... to address rule chages before the race...

So I'm asking how this works.. and who is going to do it....


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

bvoltz said:


> Above Rainey tells how Ed requires or likes... to address rule chages before the race...
> 
> So I'm asking how this works.. and who is going to do it....



Basically, someone (anyone) who wants something added/amended tells Ed and he asks the other racers. BUT !!!!! this has to be done BEFORE raceday. His reasoning is that if it is brought up before raceday, those who do not have whatever is being ask for can get it if they want.

And I went to Memphis for the NHRA races Sat..... how did it go at Xtreme? Drivers stand? Jlap work correctly? anyone show up?


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

How is the lucky person to ask Ed, to allow 4200s??? 

Yep we run, small turn out, but we had a turn out. We had two drivers stands, Trey brought his Flatbed truck, and the driver stand, it was great... Jcrap worked fine...

It will be very interesting when the heat breaks, we should have a lot more showing up.


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

i see no reason to dis allow any new technology ... i mean how is the hobby going to expand if we do not embrace the latest technology. ROAR should be on the ball and approve the new products as soon as they hit the market i mean it's not like we don't know about them months ahead of time


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Guys I have still have one PT left... Not sure if anyone wants it... 80.00 and it is yours. Let me know if you are interested... I will put up for sale if I do not hear from anyone by Friday..


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

bvoltz said:


> How is the lucky person to ask Ed, to allow 4200s???



Well, that would be Bates. He talked to Ed the other day and Ed said "NO". Even though there is a ruling in ROAR's bylaws that a local event can change the rules (in a situation like batteries) before an event, Ed says that they cannot be changed. Soooo, make sure you have some "legal" batteries to run.... no 4200s or LIPOs allowed

From the ROAR rulebook:

1.2.8 For Level 3 or 4 events, the final interpretation of any questioned ROAR rule is the
responsibility of the Designated ROAR Official for that event. Special rulings may be made
by the Designated ROAR Official at an event to amend, suspend, or modify existing rules
to account for conditions arising from the location of the event, the condition of the course,
weather conditions, or other circumstances requiring such a ruling. Such special rulings
will be effective for the event in question only, with no precedence being established for
any subsequent event.


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

run the batteries and keep it to yourself lipos are a different story because of the weight issue


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Big News... The race location is Bass Pro Shop's parking lot. The deal is done.


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

was kinda dead so i brought it back up to the top


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

I have learned that we will not have any on-road racing this weekend... Just so you know...


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

for the holiday? heck, i have to work until 1:00 Sat. figured i would come run that evening so i could have some fun... oh well. but i do understand. :thumbsup:


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Who all is going to run off road regionals at SCU? Me and Blake are gonna try and make it. Mod truck and buggy. I need to get another brushless motor before then, but budget it pretty tight.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Rainey said:


> for the holiday? heck, i have to work until 1:00 Sat. figured i would come run that evening so i could have some fun... oh well. but i do understand. :thumbsup:


So you find time on a holiday weekend.... :freak: .... :tongue: 

Is anyone heading out to SCU this holiday weekend?


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

to race .... no maybe to work on the track and do a lil practicing


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Terry asked I let you know that we are moving to Sunday as of Sept 17. The question with the ROAR Regional 6 off road race on Sept 9 (Saturday) we will not be setting up the track Saturday night. But do you want to about Sept 10 (Sunday), setup the track or not??? On Sundays what time do you want to start racing?


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

1:00 seems like a good time lets everyone get out of church things like that and still gives enough time to start racing by 2:00 but that is just an idea i'm there regardless of time


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, it's been nice running with yall for the past few weeks  . I told Terry that (Sunday racing) would count me and Blake out. I know you can't make every body happy. We go to Church on Sunday morning AND Sunday evening. Full hour and 15 minutes away also hurts. I'll make it for a special race once a year (like The Big Chill) on a Sunday, but that's about it. I'll see yall at Ed's every once in a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

NitroStar - don't worry, we are looking very hard for a way to run one week on Saturday, then the next week Sunday... To support everyone... But we need to find a place for Saturday so we are not starting so late....


----------



## BUCKSHOT (Aug 25, 2006)

*region 6 oval & touring*

hey ,
any mississippi oval guys out there ?
im comin over to race at the roar race sept. 30th
& why is there no info on here ?


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

I was out on Saturday and they have something that looks like a 1/8 off-road, but has wings on it and lowered for on-road, nitro... running around the oval... but since I'm not an oval guys I really can not tell you much more.... 3 of them where testing.... Locals....


----------



## silky (Aug 9, 2005)

Joe- As long as you let us know in advance we will happy to meet you at Ed's (SCU) on Saturdays so you and Blake can get some racing in. 

But remember that doesn't guarantee a thing because they might not feel like pulling the computer out! 

So we chance it every time we plan on racing there :thumbsup:


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Many new updates about the "Big Chill" R/C race... Check it out...

I also have a link at: http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=125039


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

ttt...


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Is anyone going to stop out and run on Sunday....?????


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

bvoltz said:


> Is anyone going to stop out and run on Sunday....?????



I belive that Bates and I are going to come over and run some laps... not 100% positive but looking to make it happen. what time ?


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

I will be there around 11:00, to setup the track... Bring on the Shaft Killers.... LOL!!!


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Does anyone know how to get a hold of Trey, I need my lathe for next week, time for a road trip....


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Just so everyone knows... and let others know... We are going out of town next weekend, the weekend after that is the Regional on-road race at SCU.


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

his home (601)845-6919 cell (601)540-2879


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Lathe?? He doesn't even need one anymore. I got a Cobra Mod lathe that I don't need anymore. Ahhh.... Brushless. For sale if anybody needs it. Give me an offer. I only use the carbide tip. In great condition with a high turn motor already on it.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Just rub it in.... :drunk: I know brushless is the way to go... :thumbsup: but until I make my purchase, and use up some of these brushed motors, I still need to cut them... Trey was doing some mods to my lathe, but I need it back for this up coming weekend... I need to cut some motors....


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I got one to. Trinity....$60. Carbide bit. Great shape. Do I need to come to Jackson/Brandon?
I even have some stock and mod motors to sell, some only have one day race on them. $10 each for either. :thumbsup:


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> I even have some stock and mod motors to sell, some only have one day race on them.


One race, they're problably shot too! :freak:  Ha! Ha!


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Put you lathe up on RCNET to sell it... It should only take a few days....
We are not racing this weekend, as we are heading out to Lafayette to run on-road there... Saturday, and the action starts at high noon....


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

NitroStar said:


> One race, they're problably shot too! :freak:  Ha! Ha!


Don't get mine confused with yours. LOL  
Ask Terry how long I had some of the first green machines.
I ain't hard on stuff like some. LOL

I'm not really wanting to sell it(lathe). But if someone wants to buy one pretty cheap, considering what I have in it, I'll sell it.
Wanting to raise a little money to get into some gas class sooner. I don't really need it anymore though.


----------



## jxn5281 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Newbie*

never raced! never been to a track! don't know where track is! just need to know how and where to get started!!! Please Help! I am in the brandon area.


----------



## cliff3602 (May 21, 2006)

bvoltz- need to get in touch with Terry about Sat. might need to catch a ride my car is a little small to take everything out of town.


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Yea, I've got 4 stock motors that are 3-4 years old that are ready to rip. Still don't plan on putting any electricity through them any time soon though  .


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

jxn5281 said:


> never raced! never been to a track! don't know where track is! just need to know how and where to get started!!! Please Help! I am in the brandon area.


Here ya go Barry Volts.... Here's a new guy that needs some help. I live toooo far away man. Sorry, but Barry and Terry will hook you up.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

jxn5281 said:


> never raced! never been to a track! don't know where track is! just need to know how and where to get started!!! Please Help! I am in the brandon area.


Not a problem and glad to help you out. 

As far as the track we have two options in Jackson, Xtreme we run on Sundays, starting around 1:00pm, but this weekend and next, we not planing running on these Sundays. These weekend we are planing going out of town to run and next weekend is ROAR Regional here in Jackson, at Small Cars Unlimited. This good size race and a lot of action...

The address for:
Xtreme RC Hobbies
8327 Highway 80 E.
Pearl, MS 39208
601 664-2627

Small Cars Unlimited
820 Cooper Road
Jackson, MS 39212 
601.372.FAST

As far as starting out. Unless you have already done this, I would recommend stopping by and talking with people on race day. You have a choice either Nitro or Elec. both have advantages and disadvantages.

Also on the weekend of November 3rd, 4th and 5th, we will have a BIG on-road race in the parking lot of Bass Pro Shop in Pearl. You will see some of the best in the south at this race.. Currently we expecting around 100 plus entries for this race... I will be a great time with a lot of great people... So you are getting in to this great hobby at a great time.

If you PM your information (name, phone number), I can also give you a call and we can talk...


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

cliff3602 said:


> bvoltz- need to get in touch with Terry about Sat. might need to catch a ride my car is a little small to take everything out of town.


I just sent you a PM....


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

had alot of fun today thanks to everyone for the good turnout


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Just FYI.... but the track will be set up at Hobbytown next Sat (Oct 21) for racing


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Rainey said:


> Just FYI.... but the track will be set up at Hobbytown next Sat (Oct 21) for racing


Not so fast... We agreed to Oct. 29, but when I called him and told him about the Pro race on the weekend of Oct. 29 and this would not fair as a number of us are going to this race. So the other option is the weekend before, which I currently do not have the go ahead at this point... Sorry

Our goal is to run on a big track so you can get your gearing worked out....


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, how do yall like the Classes offered at the Annual Gobbler Classic  !! Stock truck only and Stock Sedan only (electric classes). No modified choices  . Pretty much counts brushless out doesn't it :freak: . Several of the racers now have brushless. Oh well, hope they are happy with thier choices.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm not sure I will run it either... No 4200 allowed... This is just getting crazy....

Hell, let's all go and watch the Nitro off road run...


----------



## BUCKSHOT (Aug 25, 2006)

*Gobbler Classic*

ARE THERE ANY 19TURN OVAL GUYS COMING,THERE ARE A LEAST 4 OF US COMING OVER FROM FLORIDA.


----------



## choppinwood (Jan 4, 2006)

i will see if i can find out tommorow for u guys


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Just so people know, we are running this Saturday (11/18/06) at Hobby Town in Dogwood. Yes, Hobby Town... I'm not sure if we will run in the back or the front, but we are going to run. We want to get racing started at high noon, so that everyone has time and fun. With the Holidays coming up, this may be the last time we get to have a big local race so, bring your TC elec. and Nitro, and join us for some fun....


----------



## jones (Jun 2, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Don't get mine confused with yours. LOL
> Ask Terry how long I had some of the first green machines.
> I ain't hard on stuff like some. LOL
> 
> ...


B4 hollar at me when you start to get back into racing.


----------



## jones (Jun 2, 2004)

Now don't ya'll get all quite now!! Everyone must still be full from Thanksgiving!


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok you guys asked for it, we are deliverying. If you missed the Big Chill event, you missed a GREAT race. 

Event: NASCAR Days

Location: Bass Pro Shop's parking lot in Pearl, MS

Dates: April 7th, parking lot, on-road only.

Classes:
Time to get your paint on.... Let's see your best NASCAR paint schemes.
Oval Stock 4 Cells - Foam Tires / 27 Turn Motors and locked Timing.
Oval 19T 4 Cells - Foam Tires / 19 Turn Motors and locked Timing.

Stock Sedan - Touring Body, Rubber Tire, Timing is locked, 27T motors and
the Novka 13.5 Brushless motor are legal.
19T Electric Sedan - Touring Body, Rubber Tire, Timing is locked.
Nitro Sedan - .12 or RTR type, .15, Touring Body, Foam Tires
Mod Sedan - Touring Bodies, Brush or Brushless, Rubber Tire, and
Lipos are allowed.

** Cars will be weighed and need to meet ROAR rules for weight.

Saturday - 
Track open for practice after 9:00am.
Qualifiers start at 11:00am (3 qualifiers).
Mains Start around 3:00pm.

Qualifier resort after each qualifier. 
1 main

Electric - 5 mins for each heat
Nitro - 5 mins for the qualifiers, 30 min main.

We will have trophies to hand out for 1st, 2nd, 3rd and TQ, plus we will have a trophy girl(s) 

*** We will broadcast the PA system on FM 94.3. So you can either bring a radio for your pit area or use a walkman for the driver stand for you Nitro guys. (Yes, we will also have speakers out.)

I'm working on the new web site.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

The first race is in Feb.

The web site is at: www.rcracingxtreme.com 

Give it a look...


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Many changes, you need to check out www.rcracingxtreme.com, for the updates and if you are going to run, please register...


----------



## RoNTC3 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey guys, I found you on here. Is this where ya'll hang out? What's the word on Barry? How's his Dad doing?

Looking forward to Saturday!!! I proved at Snowbirds that I need wheel time BAD


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey,
Did ya get the chance to race.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Rainey,
> Did ya get the chance to race.


The race was a success even with the threat of rain. Only ran 2 qualifiers and the main but it was finished before the weather moved in. I didnt get to race because i woke up with a severe sinus infection so i spent most of the day on the couch drugged up. I did go out Fri nite and help with setting up the track.... looked fun..... hate i didnt get a chance to try it out. :freak:


----------



## RoNTC3 (Feb 22, 2007)

We had a great time, despite the weather. The wind was an added challenge!


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

RoNTC3 said:


> We had a great time, despite the weather. The wind was an added challenge!


kool, one day soon I'll make it over.

Rainey, 
I'll call you later this week.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

We are racing tomorrow in Jackson at Hobby Town. Sorry for the short notice but I just got back in town.

If you get me your cell number, I will add you to the list, that text updates to. Just send me a e-mail. [email protected] with your name and phone number....

Address: 350 Ridgeway 
Flowood, MS 39232 
Phone: (601) 919-8697 

Link to the map: http://local.live.com/default.aspx?...snculture=en-US

But you will need to enter the address, this area is new, but this will get you very close to the location.

B


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

It looks like I will be in the touring car business in a couple weeks.
Start getting things together before I terrorize the local tracks.lol

Tommy


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

March 24 is coming up... Are you going to be ready?


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Unless Mark comes over this week, I don't think so. 
But I sure am wanting to. 

I got my packs out Friday night to cycle them to see what they may be like. First pack charged up, discharged, and when I hit the button to get the other numbers it has, the charger shortted(sp) out,(let the magic smoke out of it). So that's something else to add to the list of things to buy. I have an older Tekin but didn't mess with anything after that. 

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Unless Mark comes over this week, I don't think so.
> But I sure am wanting to.
> 
> 
> Tommy



If Pearce gets my stuff in ths week, I will make the trip over.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

A number of us are running LiPo.... just an idea ;-)

I think Mark and Bates have gone to LiPo, or they are about to head that direction....


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

bvoltz said:


> A number of us are running LiPo.... just an idea ;-)
> 
> I think Mark and Bates have gone to LiPo, or they are about to head that direction....


Mine should be here Thursday.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey said:


> If Pearce gets my stuff in ths week, I will make the trip over.


Kool. That would be great.

I don't know if I want to come over to race or go to Columbus to the Outlaw LM race that weekend. I have some other things I need to get also.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

bvoltz said:


> A number of us are running LiPo.... just an idea ;-)
> 
> I think Mark and Bates have gone to LiPo, or they are about to head that direction....


I've been thinking about that to.
Is the li-po's legal for off-road racing to?
I really didn't want two different packs for each class.


----------



## Patriot Racing (Dec 7, 2002)

Mark, 

I've got somebody dropping your stuff off in the morning.


_Pearce_


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

b4wizard said:


> I've been thinking about that to.
> Is the li-po's legal for off-road racing to?
> I really didn't want two different packs for each class.



It all depends on the club running that race... LiPo is gaining accpectence but not all Clubs will allow them...


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Let me know if you are coming Tommy. Like Pearce said, he is dropping my stuff off today (Fri). I have everything boxed up... just need to know if you are coming or should i give it to Pearce.

and as for the Lipo deal..... they will be legal very soon through ROAR (prob next year )and our promoter ( :thumbsup: ) has made them legal for the Bass Pro deal so i guess we will have a head start on the learning curve.


Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey said:


> Let me know if you are coming Tommy. Like Pearce said, he is dropping my stuff off today (Fri). I have everything boxed up... just need to know if you are coming or should i give it to Pearce.
> Mark


If you would just let Pearce bring it back. 
I'm going to Columbus Saturday, but I'm planning to be at the 
next race over there. Just a couple more pieces. Thanks. 

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey B4.....package delivered. now it's all up to you ! :thumbsup: 

call me one day this week.

Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey said:


> Hey B4.....package delivered. now it's all up to you ! :thumbsup:
> 
> call me one day this week.
> 
> Mark


Thanks for everything. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey,
I saw the funniest thing yesterday.
LOL (Laptraffic) LOL.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Rainey,
> I saw the funniest thing yesterday.
> LOL (Laptraffic) LOL.


Was wondering how long it was going to be before i got a comment! :thumbsup:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

The Take-Off's that you sent with the car, are those CS27's?
How old do you think they are? They look pretty to be in good
shape compared to the new ones I bought.

I did install all my electronics last night. Like the Taco-Bell 
commercial said, it's "FULL".
Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> The Take-Off's that you sent with the car, are those CS27's?
> How old do you think they are? They look pretty to be in good
> shape compared to the new ones I bought.
> 
> ...


The Take-offs are CS-27. That is the "control" tire for any of the handout races around the country. (unless they go with the RP-30s) Good all around tires but the CSs should last alittle longer. I will enlighten you about saucing them later grasshopper! LOL

And yes-- not alot of room on that chassis. The tub kinda limits where/how much you can stuff in there. Have seen where you have to stack things (receiver on servo) just to make some room. 

Now get out there and practice! :wave:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I was wondering about the sauce stuff. I read about it on some 
set-up sheets. I just happen to have some "Ground Effects".

I ran it up and down the driveway, kinda twitchy, but not
a good place to be testing. Getting anxious though. I see the 
body you sent was for carpet.

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> I see the
> body you sent was for carpet.
> 
> Tommy


I sent that one because carpet bodies create more downforce than pavement bodies. To be honest, Terry and a few others were running the carpet parma body and love it more than a regular paved body. With the added downforce it plants the car better. Bad to say but it helps the car stay "Stuck" when the set up isn't the best.

As for tire prep.... i have the sause to use. 2MM Goat Juice. Imported in from Austin ,Tx. And he will coming over to run the May race at Bass Pro.

Mark :wave:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

kool.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

After futher evaluation, my tire prep is no good


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> After futher evaluation, my tire prep is no good


i wouldnt worry too much about it right now. after about 2 or 3 laps those tires come up to temp and are fine. They are good at the first with no tire sause but it helps when you really have to go at the beginning. run the car- get a feel for it. i think you will have a blast. :thumbsup:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Thats good.

I know in the driveway its a lot quicker than any 
buggy I've owned.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey,
Did ya'll race? How did it go?

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Rainey,
> Did ya'll race? How did it go?
> 
> Tommy


Yeah we raced. But it was COLD!!!!! Everything went well. learned a few things about brushless. Was kinda "trapped" because i needed to add a few more teeth on the pinion but couldnt because they wouldnt fit! LOL Just made due with what I had. And get ready--- May 5th will be the race to make until the Big Chill comes later this year.

link to results ------> http://www.rcracingxtreme.com/04.htm

Mark :wave:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Kool.
Yep, I'm planning on being there.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Jones,
Are you out there?
Heard you was at the LHS Saturday. I had just missed you
when I went by.

Tommy


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Heard he had a career change. Good luck to him.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Has anyone heard from Nitrostar?

May 5 is look to be great.... Bring your A game....


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Nothing in a while. He must be working wierd hours or something.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

bvoltz said:


> Has anyone heard from Nitrostar?
> 
> ....



Yeah, Where has Joe and Blake been? I know Joe has some night shifts but we usually hear from him time-to-time.

Jooooooeeeeee ! You out thereeeeeeeee ?



Mark :wave:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey Rainey,
Did you go over to Hobbytown to race last weekend?


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Hey Rainey,
> Did you go over to Hobbytown to race last weekend?



No ... didnt make it. Had too many other things i had to get done. Didnt want to put them off until later... might cut into "MY" day (May 5th) LOL

Mark


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Your going to wish you did... 

Terry is on fire with Stock... and we got a few things figured out... He also ran the "Nitro" car, and could not believe how dialed I have it. Now it is a question is can this old man wheel it May 5....


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey said:


> No ... didnt make it. Had too many other things i had to get done. Didnt want to put them off until later... might cut into "MY" day (May 5th) LOL
> 
> Mark


I have a big X on the calendar for the 5th. Just so she wont have me contracted out for that weekend.
I haven't had the chance to race the car yet, and already want a belt car.
Go figure.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

bvoltz said:


> Your going to wish you did...



with the way my luck has been, if i can make 5 minutes without a problem i will be happy LOL


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Do we have to sign-up online for the Bass Pro races or
can I do it there? Is "ROAR" required? 

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Do we have to sign-up online for the Bass Pro races or
> can I do it there? Is "ROAR" required?
> 
> Tommy



Do it when you get there ... but you can apply online. By doing it online, it saves some time getting you into the PC. Then you just check in at the race and verify the info. And yes, ROAR membership is required but they do offer a 1 day membership if you dont want to to join. We do use ROAR insurance so it is required. Plus you never know if someone( :freak: ) might be checking up on us so we are playing by the rules.



Mark


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Rainey said:


> with the way my luck has been, if i can make 5 minutes without a problem i will be happy LOL


Well take a week night and go over your car to make sure you do not have any broken parts... :hat: You can do this while you are watching the SOAP Network :thumbsup: Get to the track at 6:00am on Saturday and get on the track... No one will be there at that time and you will not have to worry about getting hit. :tongue: LMAO!!!!!! SOAP Network... that is just funny... :wave:


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

People want my RRR Evo WE setup.... HA HA HA.... I told them why, when you can purchase the car for only 1,600.00 with no servos, no motor, no pipe, just a rolling chassie with no tires.... Do you think I want to sell it at the price????? ;-)


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

What time does racing start?


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

b4wizard said:


> What time does racing start?


Noon sharp...

We lay the track out the night before the race, we start around 9:00pm and get done around 12:30am.... So the track is up and running first thing in the am...

Here is the web site with rules, points, classes, schedule and more...

www.rcracingxtreme.com

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> I haven't had the chance to race the car yet, and already want a belt car.
> Go figure.



Got a Xray FK05 you could get into really cheap. Call Bates. :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

bvoltz said:


> Noon sharp...
> 
> We lay the track out the night before the race, we start around 9:00pm and get done around 12:30am.... So the track is up and running first thing in the am...
> 
> ...


Kool.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey said:


> Got a Xray FK05 you could get into really cheap. Call Bates. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark


What you gonna get know.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

bvoltz said:


> Noon sharp...
> 
> We lay the track out the night before the race, we start around 9:00pm and get done around 12:30am....
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.



I thought we were going to set up thurs nite or has that changed.


Mark


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> What you gonna get know.


Me? nothing. I have my FK05 and Bates has his. He has also recently bought another FK05 and a T2 from a friend of ours in La. So now we have 3 FK05s and a T2 between us with alot of spare parts. So if you are interested...........  


Mark


----------



## silky (Aug 9, 2005)

Tommy,

You really need to come over May 5th and run you will have a blast. Hell I'm still running 3300's in stock and I'm on pace. So grab you stuff hang some gear on it and come race. The racing atmosphere is totally opposite of what you use to dealing with in the past.

Terry


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Rainey said:


> I thought we were going to set up thurs nite or has that changed.
> 
> 
> Mark


You are correct.. Because of the number people coming to the race and the number of new cars that have been purchased in the past 3 weeks :wave: I have RDX and NT1 now... so I need a little time to set them up... I have the RRR Evo dailed... I'm really going to shake them up with having a NT1, :tongue: Lee is going to wish he had purchased some of these fine toy cars... :hat:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

silky said:


> Tommy,
> 
> You really need to come over May 5th and run you will have a blast. Hell I'm still running 3300's in stock and I'm on pace. So grab you stuff hang some gear on it and come race. The racing atmosphere is totally opposite of what you use to dealing with in the past.
> 
> Terry


Oh, I'm coming. Its a done deal. 
Can't wait. I know I'm going to get outrun bad though.
But it will be fun. Be good to see everyone.
Probally going to have to have a TC5 after its over.
I like that AE stuff. 

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Tommy--- better check that start time Barry posted earlier. He sent this email out today....


Just a reminder to everyone... The track at Bass Pro will be setup Thursday night, so it will be available on Friday for testing...

Weather report for Friday is a High of 86 and 10% chance of "R", but that is normal in Jackson ... Saturday (race day) a High of 88 and a 10% chance of "R"... It looks very good for racing...



Remember this will be a large crowd of racers, so 11:00 will be the starting time on Sat. <--------- ***



Off road race at Flowood on Sunday, starting at Noon, so time to get your dirt on…



Thanks,

Barry


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey said:


> Hey Tommy--- better check that start time Barry posted earlier. He sent this email out today....
> 
> Remember this will be a large crowd of racers, so 11:00 will be the starting time on Sat. <--------- ***
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. 
I don't have no dirt stuff no more.
Have you heard if any sponsored/factory guys 
are coming?
I should be there by 7:00am. 
Will there be any A/C power available? I need some.

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

a couple of sponsored drivers are coming. as for power.... no power poles but we have some generators. I will have one a i know some others will also so power should be no problem


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Sounds good. Save me a plug. Talked to Big P yesterday, 
said he didn't know for sure if he was coming or not. 
Would know later in the week. 
If you need something from over here, let me know and 
I will try to bring it. 

Tommy


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

b4wizard said:


> Sounds good. Save me a plug. Talked to Big P yesterday,
> said he didn't know for sure if he was coming or not.


That is not good... I know some people are planning on getting tires from him... I'm one of them... I asked him to hold 4 sets of RP30 for me...


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

bvoltz said:


> That is not good... I know some people are planning on getting tires from him... I'm one of them... I asked him to hold 4 sets of RP30 for me...


 I'll try to bring you some if he can't make it. Shouldn't be a problem.
Don't count him out just yet, he may make it. I'll let Rainey know later this week if he is or not.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Heard the trailer my be there even if he isn't.
Gatewood may be in it.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

I find this out also... Thanks to Gatewood....


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

OK Tommy--- give us your thoughts after your first touring car race. 

You ran very well for no practice coming into this race. And Q 4th and finished 4th..... not too bad at all. Get that new rotor and then we can gear it better. And then watch out folks! :thumbsup: 

And the offer still stands if you want to try a FK05......  


Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Had fun, learned a lot more. The one thing I did notice was that there was no slow folks there, except for me, that is one tuff crowd to run with. Diffently have to be on your toes.
I didn't change much on the car, other than chasing the right gear ratio most of the day. I did raise the front ride height for the main and was a lot better. I also turned up the aggressive knob a little. But now I have a starting point. Was glad not to break anything.
One of the more better operated events I've been to.
I went ahead and gave Barry the other part of the ROAR fee just to get that out of the way to. So I'm coming back.
I was watching Gatewood with his car and noticed he was taping the batteries in it. Good car, but I can't stand that.

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

I told you if I could ever get you to run once you would enjoy it. And not that i am suprised but you did VERY well for your first ever race. And yes, the "Crowd" was fast thanks to the out-of-town guys coming in. You do realize that some of them are factory sponsored drivers that were getting laps in for the ROAR Onroad Nationals coming up soon. Not usually that fast of a crowd. Now that you have a "feel" for it , it is time to start tweaking. But before we get too far with that car you really need to try one of these Xrays...... or most any belt car now that they are all soo much alike. I think you will like it alot better. Call me when you get a chance.


Mark

oh yeah-- some of us are talking about making a trip to T-town very soon. I will let you know when we make the plans to go. Gotta go cheack on BA and Lake--- havnt traded paint with Lake in a while. :tongue:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Yea, I really liked it. I feel somewhat better knowing that there were more factory guys there. I'm getting that itch to race more know.
Let me know about the T-town trip.

Tommy


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Is there a one way available for the TC3?

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Is there a one way available for the TC3?
> 
> Tommy



Never heard of one but you could make it a spool by removing the diff balls.


Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Do you run the front diff locked? Or a spool? Or 
with one-way?
Greg said its faster with a one way setup.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

I have run both in my car, well, actually 3 different ways. I have also ran a diff up front. I was running a one-way but changed it to a spool (locked diff would be the same) and actually like that better. I found that with the "free-wheeling" one-way I was having to "let off" earlier than i like going into the corner. Also with a one-way you have to be REAL careful with the brakes. When you hit the brakes it makes the rear uncontrolable. well, if you are not going in a straight line that is. With a spool, you dont have that problem and can drive it in deeper. Another thing i like is if i go in too deep, the spool will "snap" the front end around the corner when you grab alot of throttle ( and the wheel turned). I guess it kinda helps you correct your mistake. 

Call me and we can discuss it. I hate alot of typing and by the time i get something typed, i think of something else! :freak:


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that the ones for a tC4 will work in the TC3 and I have 2 or 3 of them... Let me know if you want them... I also have a FT TC4 for sell and a box of TC4 parts (over 400.00 of parts in the box, I will let it go for 200.00, it includes all the diffs (one ways, spool, steel etc...) and 1 or two tub chassies. The FT TC4 125.00, and it is all setup to run, just put you motor, servo, RX and speedo in...

Just email me at [email protected] if you have any questions...


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

bvoltz said:


> I'm pretty




I hate to tell you but you are not pretty. :freak: 




Mark :wave:


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

You don't need to tell me that... that is a given.... ;-)


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

bvoltz,
Did you get the chance to send my roar membership in? 

Tommy


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey said:


> I have run both in my car, well, actually 3 different ways. I have also ran a diff up front. I was running a one-way but changed it to a spool (locked diff would be the same) and actually like that better. I found that with the "free-wheeling" one-way I was having to "let off" earlier than i like going into the corner. Also with a one-way you have to be REAL careful with the brakes. When you hit the brakes it makes the rear uncontrolable. well, if you are not going in a straight line that is. With a spool, you dont have that problem and can drive it in deeper. Another thing i like is if i go in too deep, the spool will "snap" the front end around the corner when you grab alot of throttle ( and the wheel turned). I guess it kinda helps you correct your mistake.


I changed a little bit from what you had on the car. Went with 40wt,#2 pistons. What I thought would be a little conservative. It was fairly smooth and predictable. 
Can't wait to come back over. Really enjoyed it. Thanks....I think.LOL


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

The setup I had on it was from Small Cars so it is prob alittle soft for Bass Pro. Ed's it slow and tight and with the fast, high speed of BPS it would need to be stiffer so you are going in the right direction.

Are you coming to the state race this weekend? Barry asked if anyone wants to run lipo and/or brushless to call Ed and tell him. He isnt trying to get anything approved.... just wants anyone who is wanting to run them to call Ed and tell him and get an answer. He knows we allow them at BPS but dont know if he will allow them for state race. Rule book says we can but it is his track so need to ask. You cab change that GTB to brushed mode and run though.... get some more track time.


Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I really wanted to, but if I can't run it like I have it without out changing don't really want to. His loss. I would really like to skuff these tires some more.

I really liked the bushless deal.
Whats the name of the site that has the BPS on it?


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

b4wizard said:


> bvoltz,
> Did you get the chance to send my roar membership in?
> 
> Tommy


Yep the full membership....


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

b4wizard said:


> I really wanted to, but if I can't run it like I have it without out changing don't really want to. His loss. I would really like to skuff these tires some more.
> 
> I really liked the bushless deal.
> Whats the name of the site that has the BPS on it?


www.rcracingxtreme.com

By the way, are you interested in a FT TC4?


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

bvoltz said:


> Yep the full membership....


Thanks.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

bvoltz said:


> www.rcracingxtreme.com
> 
> By the way, are you interested in a FT TC4?


Thanks, but not right now. After I get the hang of things with
this car, going to "up-grade" to a belt car.

Tommy


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Just looked at the print-outs from the last BPS race. How come I come in 
4th in the B-Main, but got credit for 7th. Whats up with that?
I need all the help I can get.LOL

Tommy


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

b4wizard said:


> Just looked at the print-outs from the last BPS race. How come I come in
> 4th in the B-Main, but got credit for 7th. Whats up with that?
> I need all the help I can get.LOL
> 
> Tommy


You came in 7th in the B-main, which placed you in 17th place for Over all Stock (10 in the A-main plus 7th in B-Main is 17th place), which is 68 points plus 20 points for the total number cars racing in Stock, for a total of 88 points for that race... We weight the race by the number of entries this way more entries should have more points, because it was harder then say 3 cars racing. Remember we only take your best 5 races and toss out any races that are below that... This helps with the people that travel in...


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

I may have been looking at the wrong sheet but I also thought i saw that he finished in 4th when i saw the sheet at the track.


Mark 


*edit* - i went to the website and pulled the B-main up and if you look that the scoring for each lap, the last 4 laps he ran shows him in 4th. 7th position was JD Champion for the last 10 laps of the race. I am showed in 1st for the entire race except for the last lap which is correct. 

Tommy's scoring shows 15 laps at 301.247 which is 5:01.247. Looks like in his total a lap was not included. He shows 14 and it should be 15.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Thats what I thought to.
The last lap was on line 15, straight across from that it's 4/19.988.
The last time I raced that meant 4th place with 19.988 lap time.

O well it doesn't matter. Next time I'll be in the A. lol

Tommy


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

b4wizard said:


> Thats what I thought to.
> The last lap was on line 15, straight across from that it's 4/19.988.
> The last time I raced that meant 4th place with 19.988 lap time.
> 
> ...


I will look into this and fix it....  I did not understand you point... but now I think I have it...


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Tommy - I found it.... and fixed it... The problem was me mis typing... Sorry about that. I have posted updated results...


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Kool. Got my ROAR card yesterday. Thanks.

Tommy


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Show is quiet in here. Any racing going on in
west mississippi?

Tommy


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Off-Road race this weekend at Flowood's track... I will be running the scoring system...


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

After I get my on-road program going good, I gotta get 
something to play in the dirt with and play with ya'll to.

The Flowood track is all gas isn't it.

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> After I get my on-road program going good, I gotta get
> something to play in the dirt with and play with ya'll to.
> 
> The Flowood track is all gas isn't it.
> ...


Well, that track is more suited for gas but they have always had the opinion that if 3 electric show up, they will run them. But for it to be fun you would have to run mod..... just too big for stock anything. The rumor around here is that alot of the electric guys are wanting to run 4wd buggies -- i guess they arewaiting for someone to make the first move!  


Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I've noticed a lot of companies coming out with new 4WD's.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey, you racing this weekend?
Got it tuned to fly, o wait a minute, 
you were doing that last time I was there.lol

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Rainey, you racing this weekend?
> Got it tuned to fly, o wait a minute,
> you were doing that last time I was there.lol
> 
> Tommy


nope-- had other projects going this past weekend.

and i think you are wrong-- i was going UNDER the flying car. Here is proof............

http://picasaweb.google.com/ellainecarr/BassProSeries2007May507/photo#5061631818253994882


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Pearce said he got me a TC5 with my name on it.
O well there nothing like being in debt.LOL


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

I have been looking at those also. IF i were to change, i would prob try one. And as for debt...... 2 things. 1) who isn't? and 2 ) you can't take it with you ! 


Mark :wave:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I had narrowed it down to either an X-Ray or the TC5.
But have always favored the AE.

I really need batts worst than a car though.
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

b4wizard said:


> I had narrowed it down to either an X-Ray or the TC5.
> But have always favored the AE.
> 
> I really need batts worst than a car though.
> Decisions, decisions.


I can get you 4200s from EA if you would like...

Sport pack: 36.00 http://www.teameamotorsports.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=179

Team pack: 64.00 http://www.teameamotorsports.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=23_34

If you need them by this weekend I would need to know verry soon, as in today as soon as possible...


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Rainey said:


> 2 ) you can't take it with you !
> Mark :wave:


What... This is news to me....


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Dang sport packs are better than my race packs when they were new.




bvoltz said:


> I can get you 4200s from EA if you would like...
> 
> Sport pack: 36.00 http://www.teameamotorsports.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=179
> 
> ...


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

bvoltz said:


> What... This is news to me....



LOL - and i'm sure that you will be checking to see if that's true ! LOL


Mark


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Pearce said he got me a TC5 with my name on it.
> O well there nothing like being in debt.LOL




So - you but it yet or not?


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Not yet. Supposed to ride with him Saturday.
Probally get to fondal it then. I know when I 
put my hands on it will have to have it.

Tommy


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Layout looks awesome.

Great job guys. 
See ya Sat.

Tommy


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey, this keeps getting to be more and more fun.
Glad you talked me into this. Getting new batteries
before next race. Maybe then I'll have some speed.

I really hope the next race is a one day deal.

Tommy :thumbsup:


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

I told you that if you ever gave it a try you would enjoy it.  

and if you need, you can run my batteries. I will have the Lipos in so i won't be using them. Should have thought about that before the race last Sat. :freak: 


And the July race will be a 2 day show -- 28th and 29th. 
should run 3 Qs on Sat and 1 Sun morning followed by the mains.


Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Wish I could get Josh into this. I really believe he 
would like it to. Especially the gas cars.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah - would be fun racing with him again.....

Mark: "now don't stick it in the pipe ..... don't stick it in the pipe"

Josh: "Shut up! "

I will never forget that! :tongue: 


Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Yep, that was funny. A lot of funny things happened 
while we were playing in the dirt. Lot of miles we covered.

When is anyone wanting to go over to Tuscaloosa?
I got my invite from Ed yesterday.

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> When is anyone wanting to go over to Tuscaloosa?
> 
> 
> Tommy


Well, we had planned to have made atleast one trip over there by now but things kept getting in the way. Barry has been running the off-road races for the Flowood track but i think they are going to try and run it themselves... but i could be wrong. Maybe with things getting "scheduled" out better here, as far as off-road and on-road, we can set a weekend to do some traveling.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

God I would love to go to T town.... I'm out next weekend, in Chicago, but after that I should be able to go Saturday.....

I know that the State Race at SCU (off-road) next weekend, the first one was rained out...


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Be great if we could get about six people to go over.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Who makes the drifting tires? Saw it on the YouTube. 
Looks cool as heck.

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Who makes the drifting tires? Saw it on the YouTube.
> Looks cool as heck.
> 
> Tommy



try searching "drift tires" on Tower Hobbies :freak: :tongue: 

We created some before by cutting some PVC pipe that would fit tightly onto an old wheel. worked great but if you got on real coarse pavement it would chew them up quick. But PVC is cheap so who cares.

Don't tell me you are heading into that direction...... hear a few over here that were wanting to go check out a dirt oval just south of town. Whats next? Heli/plane racing?


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Or get Foam tires and load them up with CA gule.... That will make you a nice drift tires....


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey said:


> Don't tell me you are heading into that direction......


Naw, just looks kool. Might even help me a little. I need more wheel time.
Something else to do with all this down time.

Tommy


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey,
Ok, I'll be there for two days. Got it approved.lol
Let me know if anything changes.

Tommy


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey,
Everything still a go?

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Rainey,
> Everything still a go?
> 
> Tommy



Yup -- setting up the track Thurs nite- practice all day Fri, 3 Qs on Sat and one Q Suanday am with mains after.

you ready?


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Oh yea, what time does it start Saturday?

Tommy


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

11:00am like normal...


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

We'll be there fo sho.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

well? have you put that new rotor in that can yet?  



Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

New rotor and new Hara Edition. I'm through playing.LOL
Going to get a little more serious.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

new Hara? the one Pearce has (had?)? So you passed on the Xray with a proven, "dialed" setup tht Bates has? 

and now you can pass that TC3 to Josh and get him back out racing ! :thumbsup:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

He had another new kit in the trailor. It left with me Sunday,
but I didn't open it until Tuesday. Almost got it all together.
Sure hate ya'll cancelled the August BP race. 
Let me know if something comes up.

Tommy


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Mark, How ya feel?

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

sore - but getting better. think i may try going to work tomm (Tues)

but we will see :freak: 



Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Ran at Ed's Sat. New car a lot better, just have to work on driving it.
Oh, and bringing all my equipment. Had Terry's batt's, Barry charging.
Man, they are fast. 

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

So what, you show up with a car and borrowed everything? LOL
sounds good to me.... less work. And I knew if you updated to a better car you would enjoy it. Thinking about doing it myself.  


Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Yep, all I had was car, one battery that I taped in the night before, and my M8. I bought 2 allen drivers(Dynamite) in Eds.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

talk about traveling light ! LOL

Sold mine and Bates trailer today....... back to ez-up. Mike E has a trailer for us to use. bigger but needs all of the work done inside. looks like something to do this weekend. Oh, and the "big thing" around here now seems to be 1/8th scale oval...... slap a cage and body and run sprint cars or a late model body and run LM. Even bates is talking about buying a sportwerks RTR and racing ! They race at 2 different tracks south of us but the guys at the FLowood track are talking real hard about an oval there. Not sure if i'm into the nitro deal... but that B4 i got would make a good sprint car! or slap a LM body on the Xray......... :thumbsup: 

Something to do while waiting on the next BPS race.....


Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

We saw one of the 1/8th sprint cars a Nitro Saturday. Was really cool.
Could get a buggy really cheap for that just to run on a oval with.
I think that would be really fun on a big oval.

Is someone over there making the roll cages?


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> We saw one of the 1/8th sprint cars a Nitro Saturday. Was really cool.
> Could get a buggy really cheap for that just to run on a oval with.
> I think that would be really fun on a big oval.
> 
> Is someone over there making the roll cages?



At Nitro Toys and Hobbies? If that is where you were then yes... that's Lee's store and he is one of the ones with the Flowood track that are building the oval. He has someone lined up building the cages... not sure who. He had a latemodel there yesterday waiting to be painted. Seems to be the big thing in the dirt world right now. We were talking and if they do build the oval, look for some of us to run latemodel with the electric touring cars. That would be a good use for the TC3 if you cant get Josh to join in on the on-road fun. Terry and Bates were asking about him yesterday. Need to get him back into it..... need someone to laugh at like at Redstick .... "dont stick it in the pipe" ... WHACK !!
LOL



Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Yea, thats it. Went by there to talk to Terry and see what all they had.
We ran the Losi "slider" out in the parking lot. That was really cool to.
It had a li-po pack in it. It was pretty quick for its size. 
I've always been around dirt stuff, and to see something like that in 
r/c is just cool to me.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Touring car on a dirt oval... :freak: :freak: 

That’s it, I now know you ******** have lost your ever loving mind :tongue: 

What is next, you going to start cruising the grade schools to look for a girlfriend? :dude:


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

LOL

Dont worry about him tommy.... he's just jelous he didn't think of it first !! :tongue: 


But really.... it's been going on for a long time..... just no one around here does it.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

bvoltz said:


> Touring car on a dirt oval... :freak: :freak:


Up north where more of the indoor tracks are at, its the only way to fly.
We ran foam tires here a several years ago on dirt. That was a blast, quick to. 
Track would blue groove. Very hard packed.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

HUH? oh.... sorry. thought I heard someone say something. kinda quiet in here.....


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Not anything going on. I hope my Novak stuff is back before the regionals. Been gone for two weeks know.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Back?? you had to send it in? What did you break? i don't remember you breaking/melting anything.  


Mark 








:woohoo: 

sorry--- saw it and had to click it :thumbsup:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Yep, it kept thermalling after I put the new rotor in. 
The guy at Novak said there was some issues with the 
newer speedo's with the newer circuittry(sp) that is in the 
some of the spectrum models. 

:woohoo: funny
look like jones.lol


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

_____________
_____________0

:woohoo: 


NOW it looks like Jones !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Stuck under the PIPE!!! :wave:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Can't get him to bite the hook on this on-road thing.
Sure wish he would.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Tommy. how did it go?


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm getting better. Having a hard time getting close to the right final drive ratio.
With the car having a 2.4375 ratio, I don't know if I can get down to like a 4.50.
I ran 4.80, car was good on the infield part but was not enough gear for the straight away. I think for the next race I'm going to try a brushed motor. 
If I keep this car, I'm either going to run 19/10.5 or something else next year with more power. But I really like the car.
O yea, was running 5th or 6th in the A-main, drove across a disk cutting my strapping tape, battery fell out....race over.lol 
Still having fun though. :woohoo:


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

i know what you mean aboutthe ratio thing. I finally found that 4.50s is where mine runs the best. Wilson says his is best at 4.70s. The motors are picky and when you do find the "sweet spot" it works great. Next year there will be a stock and pro stock classes. Stock will be 27T/13.5 and only new/newer people will be allowed. Pro stock will be 19T/10.5 and people like Terry, bates, Barry, ect,ect will NOT be allowed to run the regular stock class. This will be done in hopes that the ones who will not/ don't race because they dont have a chance to win or run the A main will come out and race. Pro stock will be for the ones who basically run in the A now.... just running a faster motor.
Hang it there--- for no more onroad than you have you are flying! One of these days the stars will align just right and the results will be there. Look at me--- im still fighting for a descent finish! :freak: 

Mark


oh yeah ---------> :woohoo: 


Had to do it! :wave:


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

oh yeah--- i read that the new 13mm rotor that is now out is suppose to "widen" the sweet spot in the final ratio thing--- now make it soo picky. And it's also suppose to add some more bottm end to the motor to help it get out of the corner better. Suppose to make it more like a brushed motor.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

How much difference is there in gear between brushed vs brushless?

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

here is what i remember, but what do i know...i'm getting old!

13.5 = 4.57 
CO27 = 6.00-6.30 <--- this depended on the size of the track.

the brushless is just about opposite from the brushed. Gatewood was running the 3.5 somewhere around the 10.50-11.00 final ratio range.


----------



## silky (Aug 9, 2005)

Mark/Tommy

My cars' ratio is 2.0, and I ran a 100 on spur and 38 on pinion( 64 pitch) final drive was 5.26 with CO27.
Cris ,Danny, and Eddie were all running 13.5 and if I'm not mistaken Danny runs a 4.40 final drive. He could slowly walk me down on the back straight but I could open up on him in the infield. And we both were catching Chris.

Danny and I have talked about the two different motor types and both agree that brushless is faster when you can stay in the throttle longer and brushed is faster when you work the throttle more like in a tight infield type onroad layout.

Tire choice and car set-up probably plays a very important role in stock. Example: I went from 30 wt. oil in front to 40 wt./ in the rear I went from 25 wt. to 35 wt. with 1.3 mm pistons front and rear and the car was better thru the corners. Tires were CS-27's.

Hope this helps!

Terry


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Helps a lot.
I'm trying to track down some spur gears to get around 4.40-4.50.
The layout we ran last, to me was a lot better, more fun than usual.
I hope the next one is the same.

Thanks.
Tommy B.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey,
Any chance of the October race being a one day deal?
I'm just thinking about the regional race turnout.

Tommy.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

dont think it will be a one day. This is the "big one" for the year and Barry has already got some sponsors lined up and prizes being donated. This race last year is what started all of the series races. I think the weather had something to do with turn out.... or atleast i hope it did.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Sound good. I got one of the blue towels from the last race. 
I like it a lot. No lint.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

been quiet in here. Tommy must be hard at work on his car for the Big Chill.......if not---- come work on mine. it's in about 12 pieces over here ! :freak: 

found some "interesting" things wrong with my car..... kinda explains the way its been driving as of late. Now... if i can only get it back together in time!  

Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Just been hard at it, work and all.
Looking for some gear for the car. I haven't changed to 64pitch
yet, I just like the 48 better. I've found out about 4.50's is as
low as I can get. I'm really wanting to step up in power for next 
year now. Hopefully see ya'll next week.

Tommy B.


----------



## silky (Aug 9, 2005)

Where the hell is everybody?


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

They are on RC Tech.... LOL!!!! but not many of them....


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Tommy, are you guys coming over for the race?


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

If you have not done so, and you want an extra prize table ticket, go to www.rcracingxtreme.com/10.htm and pre-register.. :wave: 

PS> Only 2 days until the track is open.. :woohoo: 

For the people that are not able to make it out on Saturday, the track will be open for practice on Friday, and we have a last chance qualifier on Sunday, so you can still run… :thumbsup: 

Yes, we can register you on Sunday, but remember, we are going to get the last chance qualifier started on Sunday around 10:00am


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Had a blast. Espically in the main. Car was really good. 
I really hate its over for the year. Sure hope we can do it next year.

Tommy


----------



## silky (Aug 9, 2005)

We will Tommy. Trying to get things set up so we can start March of next year.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Cool. 
Is Barry going to put up the final standings and all 
that from the last race. I was really interested in the 
overall total standings.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

b4wizard said:


> Cool.
> Is Barry going to put up the final standings and all
> that from the last race. I was really interested in the
> overall total standings.


Yes, I will do this... I have some if it done... but Time has not been on my side... 

by the way, next year, we will have Stock and Pro Stock, but Pro Stock will not be based on the 19T motor, but Stock... The better drivers will not be allowed in Stock.. And we will have mod also, but if you run Stock, you can not run mod, only Pro Stock can run mod... We will also have 1/12th Scale again...


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

If everyone wants to do this... I will try to run another race this year... But I need to find a different location and I need people to show up... The last time we tried this, out of the 20 people that said they would come out, we had 5.....


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

bvoltz said:


> by the way, next year, we will have Stock and Pro Stock, but Pro Stock will not be based on the 19T motor, but Stock... The better drivers will not be allowed in Stock.. And we will have mod also, but if you run Stock, you can not run mod, only Pro Stock can run mod... We will also have 1/12th Scale again...


I know 1/12th scale folks are happy about that. 
Why not just build the 19T class. I don't see where the guys that were the top finishers in stock should have any problems with 19T.
I like the idea of running 19T, but my driving experience hasn't reached that level yet. I need at least another year.

Tommy


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Well the the deal is that Danny turn laps as fast as the 19T with his 13.5 BL motor but he was running the new 13mm rotor... So my thinking is that a "open Stock" class or Pro would be the same speed as 19T and the companies seem to be developing the 13.5 more then the 10.5 motors... So Pro Stock would be a open stock class, so when someone is ready to go from Stock to Pro Stock, all they need to do is change the rotor... not a lot of expense...


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Thats a good point, I just hope it doesn't hurt the stock class. Its been the biggest classes and I hate to see it split based more or less on experience. But then again after one qual, and the resort better or newer drivers seem to be placed in a faster/slower class qualifier/main. 
I personally had rather run a class with 20 entries than 7 entries. I've always liked the larger classes. If the 19T had more entries I would run that.

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> But then again after one qual, and the resort better or newer drivers seem to be placed in a faster/slower class qualifier/main.
> Tommy



Quit picking on us slow guys!


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey said:


> Quit picking on us slow guys!


Now that's funny, I don't care who you are.lol :thumbsup:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Is anyone out there?


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

sometimes................................ :thumbsup: 





:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Sure would like to race somewhere.
I don't think Ed is going to have a turkey race or anything else.
I would probally go just to get the chance to race.


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Tommy,

If you can get 3 more to come with you to Montgomery on the 17th this month, ya'll can run on the big oval and check out some 1/4 scale and nitro pan action. Should also have a some electric pans running 19t/10.5/4300 brushless and maybe some others too.

www.lagoonparkrcraceway.com


Daniel


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I know one other guy that may be interested.
I'll have to see if anyone else would be.
But sounds like fun.

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Sure would like to race somewhere.
> I don't think Ed is going to have a turkey race or anything else.
> I would probally go just to get the chance to race.



I was told yesterday the the turkey race was cancelled just like the regional offroad was. reason was lack of interest. i know alot were planning on going over and racing so i not wondering who had the "lack of interest".


----------



## jlfx car audio (Nov 11, 2007)

where is this track located exactly?


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey said:


> I was told yesterday the the turkey race was cancelled just like the regional offroad was. reason was lack of interest. i know alot were planning on going over and racing so i not wondering who had the "lack of interest".


That's sad.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

jlfx car audio said:


> where is this track located exactly?



Cooper Road in Jackson ,MS

website www.smallcarsunlimited.com


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Recon he would let Barry put on a race there and use nothing of Ed's except for the track. None of his electricity for lights or anything. Treat it just like being at Bass Pro.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

with out him getting a cut of entry fees--- i dont think so. We would have to use his power so it would only be fair. And not sure how many would show up. Seems that everyone likes the bigger tracks and not the "bullring" that Ed has. And it sounds like the offroad is getting kicked back up- everyone talking about running it since the weather has cooled off.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey said:


> Seems that everyone likes the bigger tracks and not the "bullring" that Ed has. And it sounds like the offroad is getting kicked back up- everyone talking about running it since the weather has cooled off.


Yea, I like the bigger more open tracks for sure. I really would like to run off-road again fo sho.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Find me a parking lot and I will put up the pipe... not a problem.... But finding the parking lot.... that is the issue... Bass Pro is not an option....


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

I have my B44, but I have not been home to put it together... I did bring some of the bags of parts with me on the road... and I have some of it together... but not all of it...


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Hope everyone has a good and safe Thankgiving Day.

Tommy
:wave:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Hellooooooooooooo


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Hellooooooooooooo


a few days later echoing back to you Hellooooooooooooooooooooooo




:wave:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

That must have been a long ways off. lol


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

you need to go over to xtreme and put your input about the racing next year. check the forum

http://www.rcracingxtreme.com


----------



## jones (Jun 2, 2004)

No,,,, it's more like Hellllllllooooo! :woohoo:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

jones said:


> No,,,, it's more like Hellllllllooooo! :woohoo:


I don't believe my eyes. I've been hearing a lot of talk about monster trucks and losi sliders lately.
Somebody better do something quick, someone has started tearing done the track one piece at a time.
Oh yea, we need to start a 2008 thread. 

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Welcome back Josh! Now get a ride and come race!

Tommy -- started to call you today but work got in the way. :freak: 

Santa bring you anything good? He was late but dropped off a T2 008 to me so I cant complain..........  

Mark


----------



## jones (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks, I just fiqured I would pop in. I looked at those 1/7 scale on road cars and they look like a fun deal! I have been building a new drag car. I had built a 79 F150 and now I am building a 89 Mustang coupe with a 472 cu and a 75mm turbo.

Old truck. I have since pulled the engine, trans and parts.



jones said:


> Ran a best 1/8 mile et 8.82 @75mph with a 1.80 60ft
> That’s some where around 325-350 fwhp
> Drove it too and from the track every time, weekends and to work on pretty days.
> 
> ...


----------



## jones (Jun 2, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> I don't believe my eyes. I've been hearing a lot of talk about monster trucks and losi sliders lately.
> Somebody better do something quick, someone has started tearing done the track one piece at a time.
> Oh yea, we need to start a 2008 thread.
> 
> Tommy


Really? Where are you going to start an 08 thread?


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

jones said:


> Really? Where are you going to start an 08 thread?


since the only thing going on is the occasional touring car race, I guess in this section. But everything has been talked about in this thread. From starting new classes to, OH yea, smacking some pipe.lol :lol:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey said:


> Tommy -- started to call you today but work got in the way. :freak:
> 
> Santa bring you anything good? He was late but dropped off a T2 008 to me so I cant complain..........
> 
> Mark


Didn't bring me a thing. I was a bad little boy.
"Its true what they say about the Big Bertha golf clubs,
I can hit a rock a long ways with them".

Starting new thread.


----------

